# USA Bassin- Jackson Lake Tournament - July 11, 09



## anglerEd (Jun 15, 2009)

Come fish with USA Bassin's Central Georgia Division, on Jackson Lake, Saturday July 11, 2009. Head out of Berrys Boat Ramp at safe light along with the other brand new USA Bassin members and weigh in your big sack at 3:30 PM. This will be the 4th of our 5 event schedule before heading off to regional tournaments. View our Division schedule and link to details/rules at:

http://www.usabassin.com/modules.php?name=Divisions&divisionID=155

USA Bassin is a National Tournament Trail! The way we configured this season's GA-1 Central Georgia Division schedule, all division tournaments will have a standard $50/boat entry fee and a $10/boat Big Bass pot. You will become a member of USA Bassin to fish these events and we welcome walk-ups on tournament morning. Membership is $25 per angler which makes you eligible to fish all Divisional events, in any nation wide division, for 1 yr. 

Post Regional qualifiers to the 2010 USA Bassin Classic Tournament (Kentucky Lake, May 1 & 2, 2010) are fishing for Nitro Z-8, Z-7, and X-5 bass boats with a 4th, $12,000.00 Tracker boat, being given away by drawing. These prizes are the cream of the crop, but they are not the only sponsor prizes and give aways in USA Bassin tournaments. We may even get some sweet sponsor goodies at the Division level tournaments.

Hope to see yall there and feel free to contact us with questions.

Mike D.- 478-363-0871 

&

Ed C.- 404-472-5478


----------



## fishdoc (Jun 17, 2009)

Help us get this count up. Should be a good weekend, I dont believe we are up against any other tournys.


----------



## shakeyhead14 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hope yall have a good turnout. I will be on Lanier for the Boating Atlanta but Ill see yall on Sinclair


----------



## fishdoc (Jun 17, 2009)

Good luck to you Billy. Where are you fishing this weekend?


----------



## shakeyhead14 (Jun 18, 2009)

Im gonna be in florida saltwater fishing


----------



## Laugh44 (Jun 30, 2009)

What's the payout schedule?


----------



## anglerEd (Jun 30, 2009)

I was going to ask that you check the web site, but I couldn't find it there. My handbook indicates that 2 places are paid for 5 to 14 boats. If 5 boats, 1st is 100 and 2nd is 75. If 14 boats, 280 and 210. Optional big fish pot, just do the math on the boat count, 10 per boat. I wish I could make the complete payout schedule more easily available to you, but I hope this will give you an idea. Feel free to check it out more thuroughly on tx day and I will try to locate a link.


----------



## bigbass07 (Jun 30, 2009)

when is the next oconee t-ment


----------



## anglerEd (Jul 1, 2009)

The next Oconee would be next season/series. 
Remaining tournament in our division are Jackson on 7/11/09 and Sinclair on  8/08/09. 

05/16/2009 Oconee Jrs 6:00 am - 3:30 pm  
05/30/2009 Jackson Berrys 6:00 am - 3:00 pm  
06/13/2009 West Point Yellow Jacket 6:00 am - 3:00 pm  
07/11/2009 Jackson Berrys 6:00 am - 3:00 pm  
08/08/2009 Sinclair Dennis Station 6:00 am - 3:00 pm 


If these 2 remaining divisional events leave you short of the 250 points required to fish the Lake Douglas TN regional, other divisions will welcome you to fish with them in order to accumilate enough points.

Something may have been wrong with the website link above, but I believe I have corrected it.


----------



## fishdoc (Jul 5, 2009)

This weekemd only, come join us with NO MEMBERSHIP charges. This weekends event will be ran with the jlpt series. Come prepaired to enter both. Mike 478/363/0871


----------



## SkeeterEater (Jul 10, 2009)

fishdoc said:


> This weekemd only, come join us with NO MEMBERSHIP charges. This weekends event will be ran with the jlpt series. Come prepaired to enter both. Mike 478/363/0871



Will the tournaments be out of the same ramp same time? What's the entry fee for the JLPT series and who runs it?


----------



## Ryan1980 (Jul 10, 2009)

SkeeterEater said:


> Will the tournaments be out of the same ramp same time? What's the entry fee for the JLPT series and who runs it?




Yep it will be out of the same Ramp and time at Berrys and it is 40 dollars including Big fish. Mike runs the JLPT and Usa bassin


----------



## fishdoc (Jul 10, 2009)

Bring $100 , gets you in both events. Ill be there by 5 am. get in and get registered . Ill be at the gas pumps under the light. Mike 478/363/0871


----------

